# Die nette Beanshell



## Thomas Darimont (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Schon mal jemand was mit der Beanshell gemacht?
http://www.beanshell.org/home.html
Ich finde das es gar keine schlechte Idee wäre Anfäger zuerst einmal damit ein wenig herumspielen zu lassen bevor man mit ihnen an die "richtige" Java Programmierung geht. 

Gruß Tom


----------

